# New Boots!



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

A few (not very good) pics of my new wheels...Ultralite Daiki's..... Nothing mega like Volks etc but, wanted a change in looks. Absolutely over the moon with the look of the car for this year now :smokin: 


























Many thanks to Ralph at Milsport who supplied the wheels and tyres, and also to Rob W who helped lug them over to the fitters yesterday.

Cheers :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

yes, much much better IMHO

mook


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Wheels*

Looks good Alex, would like to see them in the flesh or better pics. Like the number plate--21S????


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Yeah, I used a better camera than my puny 2 megapixel jobbie and got worse pics! lol.... I'll get some next week at Japfest and put them up.

21S.... My birthday... 21st Sept


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Looking good buddy & ULTRALITES are fantastic, well on a parr with Volks etc.  

Cheeky bugger :chuckle:


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

shiney shiney 

looks very nice mate.


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Looking good dude....


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Very nice, you got a pic of the whole side of the car ?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Sorry, again, not great but......


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Loving those mate


----------



## enilyks (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: BEAUTIFUL SKYLINE!!!! LOVE IT


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Eye candy Woooooo:chuckle:


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

They look great Alex.:smokin: 

I guess I can tell you now, I was never a big fan of your gold wheels (sorry :nervous, but these are REALLY nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nicely done Alex.

Whats that little baby pipe you got where the exhaust used to be though ... 

I feel another thread coming on once you work out how to use the camera mate.

And yes, the car looks bloody good now :bowdown1:


----------



## Individualist (Jul 7, 2006)

Suite the car really well, Alex.

You're to be congratulated on a clever choice :smokin:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Very nice Alex.





Car needs a wash.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cheers chaps... Glad people are liking them as much as I am


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Gorgeous mate, i've always loved your car


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Black car with black colour rims...... very nice


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

jlck said:


> Black car with black colour rims...... very nice


Purple car with black rims actually.
It just looks black as he keeps it sickeningly clean!!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Black on Black gives the 'sleeper' look, you not think ?


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

does look a lot better in my opinion not that its worth much, but congrats that you love it so much to!


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

nismo1118 said:


> does look a lot better in my opinion not that its worth much, but congrats that you love it so much to!


What's with the 'Negativity' nismo ? every member on here is a valued member and has his or her own right to post what he want's


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

If you've had the decency to say something (especially something positive ), then it's certainly appreciated .


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Alex they are the worst photo's I've ever seen in my life.
Even the car's cropped!!

Now get out there and take some manly photos!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Looks great mate.

Tell you what....I bought myself a really nice DSLR (recommended by Dino - Thank you DCD) the other day. Come round mine and clean my car and I'll take some nice piccys of yours while your doing it yeah 

I've not cleaned mine for over a week now....I'm rebelling


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Cem, I know! Used the old boys 6m sony jobbie and they looked fine on the screen... I think it was the crappy photo editor package on their pc which is to blame... Certainly not the user..... Crap tools Dammit!


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Looking good Alex :smokin: 

Rob


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

woow :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

I like it :chuckle: 

It's very clean GTR mate 

keep up


----------



## Fred (Oct 11, 2001)

Looks stonkingly shiney as always. When are you coming round to do mine Alex?


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

As and when the weather ever picks up!  .... Been having to cancel alot of jobs over the last few weekends due to the constant rain .


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Right, a few better pics from Japfest yesterday....... Had no time to prep the car at all over the last two weeks other than a wash last weekend. When we got there after the 100 mile drive a good wipe down with SP Show Detailer on everything except the tyres, where Poorboys Bold N Bright was used.










































Back to my old camera and a decent programe for resizing! 

Cheers.


----------

